# Dell XPS ONE a2010 3-1-1 Beep code



## Vontech (Feb 4, 2011)

Greetings all,
I am getting a 3-1-1 beep code at boot. According to Dell this is a Slave DMA registration failure. Can anyone shed some light on this error ?? It consists of 3 repetitive high pitch, pause, 1 low pitch, pause, 1 high pitch. I've already tested the RAM and appears to be ok. Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

is the system under warranty..??


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Did anything change prior to this issue? Did you add/remove hardware, clean the inside of the system? Have you checked all drive connections? How many drives are installed in the system?


----------



## Vontech (Feb 4, 2011)

The system is not under warranty. I am working on the computer as a tech. XPS ONE a2010 is an all-in-one system. It has 1 Sata HDD.


----------



## Vontech (Feb 4, 2011)

I received the system like this, didn't make any changes to software/Hw nor did the customer. It boots up and loads Vista but moves very slow, and randomly freezes giving just a spinning wheel then no HD noise just fans running.


----------



## Vontech (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm looking for specific advice the DELL 3-1-1 beep code and/or DMA registration errors on modern PCI buses??


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you've already fully tested the ram, I would test the hard drive using a diagnostic program from the manufacturer of the drive. If that passes you may need to look at any expansion cards used in the system or the motherboard as the cause.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

System Beep Codes : The Dell™ XPS One™ A2010 can emit a series of beeps during start-up if the display cannot show errors or problems. These series of beeps, called beep codes, identify various problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

1. 3 means 3-3-3-3… That is 3 beeps and 3 beeps and …: Endless looping until user presses the power button to shut down the system.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

2. The delay between each beep is 300ms, The delay between each set of beeps is 3 sec, The beep sound last 300ms.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

3. After each beep and each set of beeps, the BIOS should detect if the user presses the power button, if so, BIOS will jump out from looping and execute the normal shutdown process and power system


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

1 BEEP : BIOS ROM checksum in progress or failure. BIOS Chip : System board failure, covers BIOS corruption or ROM error


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

2 BEEPS : No RAM Detected : No memory detected


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

3 BEEPS : Chipset Error (North and South Bridge Chipset, DMA/IMR/Timer Error for Intel platform); Chipset Error/Time-Of-Day Clock test failure. /Gate A20 failure/Super I/O chip failure/Keyboard controller test failure./ -> System board Failure


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

4 BEEPS : RAM Read/Write failure : Memory failure


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

5 BEEPS : RTC Power Fail : OMS battery failure


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

6 BEEPS : Video BIOS Test Failure : Video card failure


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

What is the power buttom light status?? Any particular light patternt on the The top four media control button lights located to the right of the display?? Any error message you get on the screen??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

sorry for the typing errors was in a hurry....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

Have you tried to reseat all the components & check the system on minimum parts..??


----------



## Vontech (Feb 4, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, been very busy ... After doing an extended test on the HD again, it finally threw an error. That coupled with the SMART Test failure while using DELL'S utilities prompted me to give in and go the HD route. So, bought a new drive, cloned with Clonezilla Live, installed, and all is working without a hitch! I've run into Mobo and HD problems many times but this one threw me for a loop. Thanks for all the replies


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

Great to hear it is resolved....thanks for letting us know....


----------

